# Trawler interiors of the 1920s



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone know of a source of photos of the interiors (wheelhouse, galley, crew's accommodation, etc) of trawlers from the 1920s era?

I've been asked for help on this subject by a Portuguese model maker, who is building a model of such a trawler.

BarryJ


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

My Portuguese correspondent is also interested in plans or diagrams of the interior layout of 1920s trawlers.

I can pass on photos of his very detailed model if anyone is interested. Contact me by my Google email address on the home page of the Milford Trawlers website.

Barry


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

There is a WW2 propoganda film "Atlantic Trawler" that you can still get off Ebay ( on a VHS or DVD with a film about convoy crews ) that was filmed on a real steam trawler sailing out of Fleetwood which shows the interior of the wheelhouse ( starboard side only tho ) and the crews cabin below.

Apart from that I can only recommend trying some of the heritage museums probably in Fleetwood , Lowestoft or Hull/Grimsby as they should have some photographs of the interior of the trawlers

Davie


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Think Ive seen that film, Davie. Was the boat named Hondo?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes Graham it was the Hondo GY


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Davie - I'll have a go at getting that DVD, and I'll pass the message on.

BarryJ


----------

